

Get hands on with Invention Kit - Makey Makey and more - rehabindian
http://www.meetup.com/TechXploration/events/74093432/

======
IceMan33
I'll show up at 18:46 if I can get my hands on a Makey Makey

------
2LiveJew
food and beer @ 6:47pm?

